# Constipated, and when I do go, Excess wiping, Help.



## jfalcon (Jul 10, 2011)

hey everyone, I could really use some advice on my latest problem at hand....I have IBS-C and the only way that I can have a bowel movement is either through bulk forming fibers (citrucel or metimucal) or stimulant laxatives. After I have a bowel movement... It doesnt matter if I have 6 in long formed stool or if I fill up the toilet with stool.... either way, I have to wipe constantly after I have a bowel movement. Sometimes I only have to wipe a few times afterwards for about an hour after my bowel movement, and sometimes I have to wipe about 15 times throughout the day after a mid afternoon bowel movement. This excess wiping is seriously hendering my performance at work, hendering my workouts and hendering my relationship with my wife..... it is seriously miserable. Can anyone tell me if they are experiencing this as well? and give me some recommendations on what I can do to prevent this need to wipe after my bowel movements. just so you guys no, during these excessive wipes I am getting very small amounts of stool on the paper... its mostly mucuslike with very little stool... Can someone please give me some advice. Thanks


----------



## pip x (May 10, 2011)

jfalcon said:


> hey everyone, I could really use some advice on my latest problem at hand....I have IBS-C and the only way that I can have a bowel movement is either through bulk forming fibers (citrucel or metimucal) or stimulant laxatives. After I have a bowel movement... It doesnt matter if I have 6 in long formed stool or if I fill up the toilet with stool.... either way, I have to wipe constantly after I have a bowel movement. Sometimes I only have to wipe a few times afterwards for about an hour after my bowel movement, and sometimes I have to wipe about 15 times throughout the day after a mid afternoon bowel movement. This excess wiping is seriously hendering my performance at work, hendering my workouts and hendering my relationship with my wife..... it is seriously miserable. Can anyone tell me if they are experiencing this as well? and give me some recommendations on what I can do to prevent this need to wipe after my bowel movements. just so you guys no, during these excessive wipes I am getting very small amounts of stool on the paper... its mostly mucuslike with very little stool... Can someone please give me some advice. Thanks


Hi Jfalcon I have had the exact same problem for the past year and maybe longer just not noticed it. I am also IBSc and moreso now that i am back on the amitryptiline. I had a colonoscopy about 20 years ago which diagnosed the IBSc (cos they couldnt find any other problem) and a barium eneama and sigmoidoscopy about 9 years ago because of terrible rectal pain in which internal hemmies were diagnosed. however the but pain returned about 3 years ago only not as painful as before. My GP's advised more fibre and to drink more. Last year I kept feeling as though I was wet, shall we say, and continually checked and wiped for months on end. There was always something there. My GP's checked many times and each time said this was normal. Mucus and/or stool stained residue.Very common with both IBSc and D. I continued on the high fiber, drinking more and even tried the movicol to make sure i was not constipated. I continued to wipe away. Checking my stool and panicing over the slightest difference in stool size, shape, colour, itching etc till in the end, just before Christmas the pain was so bad i was bedridden for 3 days. I was badly inflamed inside, i guess from both the excess wiping and through laxatives etc. My poor hubby even went to the extent of wiping his butt one day and showing me, just to reassure me I wasnt 'dying' He gets the same too, has done for many years and he goes as regular as clockwork every morning. I saw a different GP then, and she said exactly the same as the first, except she also mentioned that stool can get caught around any internal piles and would leak out after a bowel movement. This seemed to make a lot more sense. After a while the pain eventually subsided. I tried not to think about it and when i did get pain i ignored it. I wiped only after the bowel movement, bathed or showered during the day and didnt notice any residue at all. Only problem was she put me back on the amitryptiline which over the past few weeks has made me constipated even more. I saw my GP again this morning because of the constipation issue and because when i went this morning it seemed a lot darker. I began wiping away furiously again and had pain again. All through sheer panic. She advised the fibergel and senna and recommended i stay on the amitryptiline. I really do not want to get as bad as before. When I was at my worst, I googled and amongst many other things the search came up with 'Post Anal Drip'. If you can, google it. Some comments are really very funny, although not a nice thing to suffer from, but you will see that it is very, very common. Although it didnt help me at the time as I had gone too far down the paranoia road.Have you ever been diagnosed with Hemmies? and have you mentioned this to a Dr? After trying many things, I havent found anything as yet that helps with this leakage. If you do please let me know. Pipx


----------



## jfalcon (Jul 10, 2011)

wow, thanks so much for the reply.... I have actually posted a similar post a while back and nobody would reply so that was pretty depressing... The thing that your husband did for you was actually very helpful for you to tell me about it. I've been thinking I was alone in this situation for a while now. And, yes I have had a gastroenterologist perform a rectal exam on me via finger and he said that he could feel an internal hemoroid but really nothing to worry about. he also told me that I had an enlarged prostate. Im thinking between the hemoroid and the prostate, that is probably what is causing my problem with the leakage. As far as what is causing the constipation,,, I have no idea...... I am just like you when it comes to not knowing what to do about the wiping situation.... I have even rolled toilet paper up and shoved it up there and try to clean it... I know that sounds gross but it is true. Sadly, it did not work.... Thanks so much for the reply. and feel free to message me if you ever want to share symptoms or trial and errors. Thank You.


pip x said:


> Hi Jfalcon I have had the exact same problem for the past year and maybe longer just not noticed it. I am also IBSc and moreso now that i am back on the amitryptiline. I had a colonoscopy about 20 years ago which diagnosed the IBSc (cos they couldnt find any other problem) and a barium eneama and sigmoidoscopy about 9 years ago because of terrible rectal pain in which internal hemmies were diagnosed. however the but pain returned about 3 years ago only not as painful as before. My GP's advised more fibre and to drink more. Last year I kept feeling as though I was wet, shall we say, and continually checked and wiped for months on end. There was always something there. My GP's checked many times and each time said this was normal. Mucus and/or stool stained residue.Very common with both IBSc and D. I continued on the high fiber, drinking more and even tried the movicol to make sure i was not constipated. I continued to wipe away. Checking my stool and panicing over the slightest difference in stool size, shape, colour, itching etc till in the end, just before Christmas the pain was so bad i was bedridden for 3 days. I was badly inflamed inside, i guess from both the excess wiping and through laxatives etc. My poor hubby even went to the extent of wiping his butt one day and showing me, just to reassure me I wasnt 'dying' He gets the same too, has done for many years and he goes as regular as clockwork every morning. I saw a different GP then, and she said exactly the same as the first, except she also mentioned that stool can get caught around any internal piles and would leak out after a bowel movement. This seemed to make a lot more sense. After a while the pain eventually subsided. I tried not to think about it and when i did get pain i ignored it. I wiped only after the bowel movement, bathed or showered during the day and didnt notice any residue at all. Only problem was she put me back on the amitryptiline which over the past few weeks has made me constipated even more. I saw my GP again this morning because of the constipation issue and because when i went this morning it seemed a lot darker. I began wiping away furiously again and had pain again. All through sheer panic. She advised the fibergel and senna and recommended i stay on the amitryptiline. I really do not want to get as bad as before. When I was at my worst, I googled and amongst many other things the search came up with 'Post Anal Drip'. If you can, google it. Some comments are really very funny, although not a nice thing to suffer from, but you will see that it is very, very common. Although it didnt help me at the time as I had gone too far down the paranoia road.Have you ever been diagnosed with Hemmies? and have you mentioned this to a Dr? After trying many things, I havent found anything as yet that helps with this leakage. If you do please let me know. Pipx


----------



## pip x (May 10, 2011)

jfalcon said:


> wow, thanks so much for the reply.... I have actually posted a similar post a while back and nobody would reply so that was pretty depressing... The thing that your husband did for you was actually very helpful for you to tell me about it. I've been thinking I was alone in this situation for a while now. And, yes I have had a gastroenterologist perform a rectal exam on me via finger and he said that he could feel an internal hemoroid but really nothing to worry about. he also told me that I had an enlarged prostate. Im thinking between the hemoroid and the prostate, that is probably what is causing my problem with the leakage. As far as what is causing the constipation,,, I have no idea...... I am just like you when it comes to not knowing what to do about the wiping situation.... I have even rolled toilet paper up and shoved it up there and try to clean it... I know that sounds gross but it is true. Sadly, it did not work.... Thanks so much for the reply. and feel free to message me if you ever want to share symptoms or trial and errors. Thank You.


Hi jfalcon Glad I could help. I dont know why nobody has replied to your post. Ive read of many with the same problem, who have yet not found any relief. I did have a giggle when i read about the rolled up toilet paper. Been there, done that and no it didnt help. Have read of many doing the same and lining their underwear with tissue etc. The strange thing is that if i dont 'go' for a day or so i dont have the problem, or pain. Sometimes i think that the more i wipe, the worse it gets. As if you are doing something to encourage it. Maybe excessive wiping causes the anal muscles to relax or something and lets this 'leakage' out. Maybe it is just the hemmies as my GP says. Mine are quite high up so only seen with the sigmoidoscope, however at my last rectal exam she said i was very inflamed, so maybe i have more appeared lower down. She wasnt worried though. I know she would have sent me off for tests if she thought anything was going on. One thing i have recently discovered is that my daughter has the same problem sometimes. Think this is more common than we think. Ive given up on the fibrgel for now. I'm sure this doesnt help with that issue. I am now trying High dose aloe vera capsules. One a day. This is meant to help with the constipation so worth a try i think. I've used the juice before now a few years ago and managed to overdose on it according to my GP. It did help for a while though. Am still on the amitryptiline but trying to adjust my dose a little to try to ease the constipation that they cause. Let me know if you find anything that helps. Pip x


----------

